# Partage d'abonnement



## bobo80 (17 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai testé pour la première fois le partage d'abonnement avec le nouveau iPhone de ma chérie.
J'ai un abonnement d'un an pour l'application Airmail. J'ai activé le partage d'abonnement avec elle, mais je remarque que l'application sur son iPhone n'a pas pris en compte mon abonnement que j'ai partagé, l'application propose toujours de passer à Airmail Pro... alors je ne sais pas ce qui ne vas pas..

Si qqn à une idée ?

Merci d'avance !

Cordialement.


----------

